# Where to find good African Cichlids seller?



## iangan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I am back to starting an aquarium, currently cycling my tank. 

Intending to keep a mix of Lake Tanganyika cichlids, including frontosa, brichardi and tropheus. Anyone with a good idea where to get a decent selection of these? Fish farms or are there any good local shops?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check aquabid, they usually have a lot of them listed. Be sure to check sellers feedback.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my LFS they have been great to me and they also do mail order. I'm not really sure if they have Lake Tanganyika cichlids though. I only have Lame Malawi and didn't really look at the rest.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

When you write a posting like this, it makes sense to say about where you are. No one wants your street address, but your continent, your country your province or state or region, or your city could be kind of helpful. You're asking about "good local shops" when you could be anywhere in the world...


----------



## sue6196 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you're in the Chicago, IL area, check out GCCA.net (Great Chicago Cichlid Association). They have swap meets and auctions which are great. Lots of local and surrounding states breeders bring their baby fish to sell. You can also check out American Cichlid Association to find an organzation near you!


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

iangan said:


> Hi, I am back to starting an aquarium, currently cycling my tank.
> 
> Intending to keep a mix of Lake Tanganyika cichlids, including frontosa, brichardi and tropheus. Anyone with a good idea where to get a decent selection of these? Fish farms or are there any good local shops?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If your in the U.S. check out Wetspottropicalfish. They are in Oregon. Great selection of African Cichlids.


----------

